# January Acquisitions



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm starting off with what I _didn't_ get. I understand a few others ordered these along with me. They're getting shipped back with tomorrow's post. I was very disappointed in the leather and the fit (quite a different issue) was also much too wide for a D. I'm not well versed in AE lasts and I don't know if it's as much a minefield as Alden, but I suppose buying in person retains its advantages over e-commerce.










On the positive side of the ledger, I have heavier pair of Hunter's coming after not being able to find Bean boots in my size. They ended up being cheaper than Bean from Best in Country.










Also stocked up, thanks to an embarrasment of J.Crew gift cards, on a few pairs of chinos in the urban slim fit. Very good for my build. Slightly more forgiving in the calf than Rugby, but otherwise a very similar fit.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Enjoy those Hunters--I wear mine everyday, for the early-morning farm chores!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip, what model are those? I don't see any that look like that on the BITC site.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Good report on those MacNeils. I've been hedging on those and may hold off. Did get a pair of Timberland classic 3 eye lug soles...

https://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11189933


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

CMDC said:


> Did get a pair of Timberland classic 3 eye lug soles...
> 
> https://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11189933


Nice, those are my go-to winter casual shoes whenever I need to be outdoors. Keep an eye on the soles, though. They tend to get brittle and crack over time.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

A couple of ivy caps for the winter from Berkeley Hat:

A fine weave Donegal tweed (from County Donegal),









...and a Harris Tweed (finished in Britain)









I also picked up a some trad bling for the wife:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Hardline, these are they. I have a leather lined pair that are waaay too heavy and the basic rain boots are a little too snug in the calf. These unbuckle on the sides like my Royal Hunters (which discontinued and look a lot less like G.I. Joe boots). I like the trad bling for the missus.

CMDC, I'd stay well away. The leather made them look like some Kenneth Cole collaboration. Looking at the picture now I can completely see it, but I think my previous experience with AE colored my initial reaction.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I stopped by a local Sears to return a pair of LE casual chinos due to uneven hemming (With Trip, perhaps this should be the January _Return_ thread), but walked away with a few socks. It was kind of someone to break up the three-packs into single pairs. I think I may be the first to get a three-pack of argyles.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Trip English said:


> CMDC, I'd stay well away. The leather made them look like some Kenneth Cole collaboration. Looking at the picture now I can completely see it, but I think my previous experience with AE colored my initial reaction.


I ordered these too and wasnt nearly as nuts about them when I saw them in person. I can agree that they are much wider than my other Macneils (in the same size, 11D). Im not sure but I might send them back and get something else.... decisions, decisions


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Picked up a 1818 Madison glen plaid today at my local goodwill. 

Perfect like new condition. Tailoring will be minimal so I should be in it for $31.00. 

On the down side, the Mrs. Snarled her nose and said I looked like Tom Cruise in Rain Man. What does she know?


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Technically Christmas presents and December goodwill scores but I'm posting in January so here goes...

Two Tommy Hilfiger sport shirts. Don't judge me&#8230;..They're sport shirts.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/dsc06481x.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dsc06483m.jpg/

Aqua Di Parma Colonia 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/dsc06484x.jpg/

Brooks brother vintage red cotton sweater (Goodwill score) and BB Country Club Cashmere sweater (Outlet score at a massive discount). Wow what a difference in fit!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06489qu.jpg/

Santoni Loafers - GW score

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/dsc06491r.jpg/

Tie Bar bright orange pocket square. A bit too Clemson for me but it'll do...

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/dsc06493u.jpg/

These are _THE_ gem. Red Wing (bought via BB) Iron Ranger lug sole boots. These shall be worked in and worn proudly with casual jeans. They are tough as nails! Stoked!!!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/dsc06496q.jpg/

Polo frames. These are discontinued and I was glad to snag them. Brown frames with a tortoise backing. Tradical! 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dsc06497g.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dsc06500i.jpg/


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

rbstc123 said:


> Polo frames. These are discontinued and I was glad to snag them. Brown frames with a tortoise backing. Tradical!
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dsc06497g.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dsc06500i.jpg/


I was just looking at this set of frames at Pearle Vision today. They're very nice, but they looked all wrong on my face. Wear them well!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up this Brooks Brother Ancient Madder tie on eBay for $15. They said previously worn but it looks like NWOT.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I came across NWOT L.L. Bean versions of the holy trinity of OCBDs: white, blue and blue and white stripes. Nice beefy shirts, although regrettably made in Malaysia. Great for casual wear and under sweaters.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

i wish I'd seen this earlier as I just took a stab at those MacNeils. Oh well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mhj said:


> I picked up this Brooks Brother Ancient Madder tie on eBay for $15. They said previously worn but it looks like NWOT.
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr


A wonderful score...that is one great looking tie design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rbstc123: Nice valet you got there. The gifts ain't too bad either. 

Just won a couple of lambswool and Shetland crew necks on feeBay. Not too bad for $26.85 including shipping. These look like they're from the days when both brands (J. Crew and The Gap, respectively) were of greater quality.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

At some point last year I sold some XXL shirts and stuff I found thrifting to a guy in Pa. He later sent me a tie and we've had a minor correspondence going.

Then out of the blue he asks if I want this briefcase, and by the way he's got an old fly reel rattling around.

He let me pay for the postage, but the rest was gratis.

So many thanks to Mike in Pa. and here's a look at the swag.


















































And this reel


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

January's ben very, very good to me:

1 US Authentic A-2 jacket
3 Cordial Churchman bows (shipped, not yet arrived)
6 BB pinpoint shirts
4 BB OCBD
1 BB merino sweater
1 BB Social Primer blazer


----------



## mike_terror (Jan 2, 2012)

*@rbstc123*, what kind of valet stand do you have?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> At some point last year I sold some XXL shirts and stuff I found thrifting to a guy in Pa. He later sent me a tie and we've had a minor correspondence going.
> 
> Then out of the blue he asks if I want this briefcase, and by the way he's got an old fly reel rattling around.
> 
> ...


Nice bag, Patrick. Very popular style with attorneys. Good look, quality construction, expensive. That one could use some love, but appears to be in good condition.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This is effectively a new purchase, a Bally A-1 reversible suede/lambskin blouson. I thrifted this probably a year ago, but it needed cleaning and the knits were riddled with holes (moths, I assume). It was in solid shape, though. I discovered that Kansas City has one of the best leather care/cleaners in the country, Arrow. I dropped it off there a couple of months ago, and here it is in "as new" shape with new knits, sparkling clean. An equivalent jacket would retail for ~$2000 new according to the Bally website (and the guy at Arrow).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

That looks awesome, AC. Are the buttons original? The knitwork looks great.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> This is effectively a new purchase, a Bally A-1 reversible suede/lambskin blouson. I thrifted this probably a year ago, but it needed cleaning and the knits were riddled with holes (moths, I assume). It was in solid shape, though. I discovered that Kansas City has one of the best leather care/cleaners in the country, Arrow. I dropped it off there a couple of months ago, and here it is in "as new" shape with new knits, sparkling clean. An equivalent jacket would retail for ~$2000 new according to the Bally website (and the guy at Arrow).


nephew,
looks top notch!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thank you, uncle.



nerdykarim said:


> That looks awesome, AC. Are the buttons original? The knitwork looks great.


Yes, buttons are original. They did a great job with the knits.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

hey I'm a big Tommy Hilfiger fan as well. Love those shirts and polo frames as well, rbstc


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you sir. 
Congrats on the Shetland scores. Very nice.



Jovan said:


> rbstc123: Nice valet you got there. The gifts ain't too bad either.
> 
> Just won a couple of lambswool and Shetland crew necks on feeBay. Not too bad for $26.85 including shipping. These look like they're from the days when both brands (J. Crew and The Gap, respectively) were of greater quality.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*"@rbstc123, what kind of valet stand do you have?"
*
Mike,
"The Setwell" is carved in the hanger portion. Apparently The Setwell Company is still in business. I've never looked until now.

https://setwellhangers.com/

Horrible website and no valets available.

It is a Goodwill score from a few years back. I like the fact that it's all wood and the sides are one single piece. A lot of them now are sectioned into 2 pieces for shipping purposes. It's nothing special but the color of the stain makes it pop IMO. Also glad to know it is Made in USA. 
*
*


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you sir. Not a huge TH fan but in the arena of sport shirts I am not too picky so long as the fit is well. Thanks again. I've really enjoyed the frames. I get a great deal of comments (not all compliments) on them. 



Bermuda said:


> hey I'm a big Tommy Hilfiger fan as well. Love those shirts and polo frames as well, rbstc


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Alan, Alan, Alan…
Stellar find and recovery on the suede jacket my friend. Wow what a piece! Congrats to you sir.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks, I'm really happy with it.



rbstc123 said:


> *"@rbstc123, what kind of valet stand do you have?"
> Apparently The Setwell Company is still in business. I've never looked until now.
> 
> https://setwellhangers.com/
> *


*

Who knew!?*


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Finally got prescriptions placed in my tortoise shell glasses. These are called "The Walrus" from the John Lennon collection. I receive lots of comments on them all day. People are shocked at round glasses!!!! OMG not square!


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Riddled with envy over that jacket, Alan. Wow.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

That's funny about the Setwell. I have a few of their hangers myself. Awesome solid hangers. 
Oh, and they are sized for shoulders.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Just had to pop into J. Press during lunch last week on a bitterly cold day to buy a a pair of black leather gloves to replace the ones I lost during the holidays. 

Other than that I hope not to buy a damn thing for a while. Still recovering from the holidays and shoring up my personal balance sheet.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Some noteworthy finds today. A couple of LE madras ties, and a nice Woolrich coat.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Like that Woolrich a lot.

Today found a nice JCrew undarted corduroy sport coat, 2 pair of braces, a BB and a Rooster madras tie.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rbstc123 said:


> Thank you sir.
> Congrats on the Shetland scores. Very nice.


Thank you. Only one of them is technically Shetland, the other is lambswool. Still, can't wait to get them tomorrow.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice Woolrich coat. 
Me likey.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Over the break i bought a pair of flannel-lined Bill's from CMDC. Wore them throughout Xmas week.

The lining is red. Without thinking about it I chucked them in the wash with other stuff. Am now soliciting lyrics for "Don't It Turn My White Tees Pink."


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thrifts have been quite good the past week or so. Two highlights from today...a McGregor 3/2 sack summer sport coat and a Brooks tweed topcoat w/black "346' label.


----------



## medPtrad (May 4, 2008)

^^^^

Jealous of the quality of your thrifts.

mP


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I intended to buy nothing in January. But that damned eBay tempted me into buying a NWOT Ralph Lauren duffle coat.

It's the same one being offered on STP for $249, I got mine for $70 shipped


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally got my shell loafers - AE Randolf in burgundy. Now I just need the Alden LHS is various colors....


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Managed to score this from the bay and fits as if it was made just for me. Only irritation was the lapels. It seems at some point they were pressed incorrectly.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Still not quite sure what to wear the shoes with besides khaki gabs or my tan poplin suit. Would they work with seersucker?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
Nice shoes. I should think they would work with quite a lot of things, including brown corduroy trousers and Donegal tweed trousers in brown shades. Not sure about seersucker, though.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks....it seems there is some experimentation to be done. When I was trying them on in the store, I was wearing charcoal gabs and a blazer. The clerk seemed to think they looked good with what I had on, which I thought a bit strange. Though it's a great local store whose advice I'd take 99% of the time, I don't think I'll be doing that!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Since moving into our new house I've been looking for the right piece to house my cd collection. After nearly two years the man cave is starting to take shape...


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I likey!


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally getting some more dress stuff.

I scored a duffle coat, wool trousers, and a pair of Alden black shell cordovan chukkas from AAAC _sales_ forum. I just received the chukkas today. They are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own (other than my SAS 'bout time shoes...I have foot issues). I believe the Barrie last was made from a mold of my foot--perfect. I also have on the way a pair of Alden ravello longwings from Alden Shop of SF (also on the Barrie last). To get that pair of ravello longwings I agreed no more clothes purchases this year--except Goodwill. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I was about to resign myself to being a non-bow person until I saw one that ATL was selling on the Thrift Exchange... can't wait to get it in.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

FiOS.

I'm HDTV shopping as we speak!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MacTweed said:


> Finally getting some more dress stuff.
> 
> I scored a duffle coat, wool trousers, and a pair of Alden black shell cordovan chukkas from AAAC _sales_ forum. I just received the chukkas today. They are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own (other than my SAS 'bout time shoes...I have foot issues). I believe the Barrie last was made from a mold of my foot--perfect. I also have on the way a pair of Alden ravello longwings from Alden Shop of SF (also on the Barrie last). To get that pair of ravello longwings I agreed no more clothes purchases this year--except Goodwill. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> View attachment 3585


LOL. Thank gawd, promises hastily made, are promises meant to be broken...I hope!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> FiOS.
> 
> I'm HDTV shopping as we speak!!


How do you like it? The wife and I just got FiOS and we are loving it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky. For those who were waiting for service to come to their area, forget it.

https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Does-Verizon-Cable-Deal-Spell-Death-of-FiOS-Expansion-117620


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Thank gawd, promises hastily made, are promises meant to be broken...I hope!



Kind of what I was thinking... But if not, I will be content having a few more pairs of nice shoes. I needed some more variety.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

dkoernert said:


> How do you like it? The wife and I just got FiOS and we are loving it.


So far, the signal appears stronger than Cable for TV and the ISP is far superior to the DSL we had before.

The phone service uninterrupted. I just had to change my voicemail and mailbox access.

Verizon doesn't peddle as much porn as Comcast. Big Plus.

Oh, also, when the hardware needed to be replaced or for any reason, going to the Comcast service center was horrible.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Verizon doesn't peddle as much porn as Comcast. Big Plus.


Really? I would imagine that programming on HBO and Cinemax are same across the board, regardless of carrier.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> Really? I would imagine that programming on HBO and Cinemax are same across the board, regardless of carrier.


Pay per view/On demand

Comcast had about 20 channels devoted to it.

I have to admit, reading the descriptions of the programming could be entertaining!!

These are not R movies on HBO,

They are porn.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up a new pair of Nike Lunarglide 3s this morning and they fit great. Putting 30KM a week with my running wore out my Brooks running shoes and I was not happy with their fit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I got a few older Life magazines. The first picture is from a 1957 Life with an article about the Du Ponts. The second is from 1970 and has an article about the Buckleys. The scans didn't turn out so great, sorry.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice find, OCBD!

A little late, but I got a couple of surcingles from hockeyinsider on the Trad Thrift Exchange. Very nice. One is olive from Lands' End, the other navy with a red stripe in the middle from J. Crew. The latter is curious, as it has a leather covered buckle. I kind of like it, though.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I got a few older Life magazines. The first picture is from a 1957 Life with an article about the Du Ponts. The second is from 1970 and has an article about the Buckleys. The scans didn't turn out so great, sorry.


Just read your blog, it's really good.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Lands End nwot burgundy natural shouldered jacket featuring patch pockets. It is also quilted with Thermolite on the inside. 20$ from Ebay. This will be great this winter


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I have one of these in green and really like it. Warm and very casual, it's cut roomy enough to accommodate a sweater. Just make sure of the sleeve length as it has surgeon's cuffs; I always thought it a strange feature on a jacket like this.



Bermuda said:


> Lands End nwot burgundy natural shouldered jacket featuring patch pockets. It is also quilted with Thermolite on the inside. 20$ from Ebay. This will be great this winter
> 
> View attachment 3594


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes I'm really happy with the jacket Mississippi Mud. To commemorate LL Bean's 100th anniversary I scored this tie off Ebay. Just had to do it


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I got a few older Life magazines. The first picture is from a 1957 Life with an article about the Du Ponts.


That may have been taken at the Eleutherian Mills residence at Hagley.

If you get to Delaware, keep that on the list of things to do.

(It's a short list!!)


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I stopped by a local shop (The Claymore Shop in Birmingham, MI) this past Saturday to order a pair of Alden All Weather Walkers to take with me on an upcoming vacation and ended up doing a lot more damage than I originally planned.

They had their post-Christmas sale still going on with quite a bit marked down 50% (or buy one get one). I picked up a Southwick three roll two sport coat in a nice weight that will work in all but the hottest weather. I also got a pair of brown Jack Victor (made in the U.S.) medium weight trousers and two Kinloch Anderson shirts. The shirts are great and look a bit heavier than they actually are so I may be able to get nearly year-round wear out of them. Lastly, I got a pair of Bills Khakis (M3); these weren't part of the 50% off but were 25% and I had always heard good things about Bills but never bought a pair. I'd never seen them on sale before so decided to pull the trigger.

No pictures since the pants and sport coat are all being altered and the shirts were nothing exciting.

I don't know how if I'll be able to pick up the shoes later this week without doing more damage. They had a lot of nice sweaters included in the sale that I skipped as well as a couple more shirts I was really interested in (including a very heavy camel hair sport shirt). I think if some of those items are still there, I may have to make another purchase.


----------



## Maroon (Jan 5, 2012)

Long time reader, first time poster.

Hit a thrift's half off day yesterday, and came away with some gold Thurston braces and two Charles Tyrwhitt shirts. Sad that the wonderfully fitting 3/2 Polo tweed jacket had a rip in the back, and the Burburry's tweed from J. Press had a large stain on the lapel. 

Thanks to the forum for my education thus far!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lands end Donegals trousers:

I took a chance on these and it was worth it. Nice fabric, not as heavy as you might hope but certainly warm. Side adjusters, and the waist is alterable — something I thought LE had more or less given up on.

Only one color left.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got this BB makers bow tie from ATL. The Trad Thrift Exchange is dangerous to my finances.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Just got this BB makers bow tie from ATL. The Trad Thrift Exchange is dangerous to my finances.


Jovan, well done. I too am a bow tie convert and love them however the bride is not totally convinced. As for the thrift exchange and finances, just scored a pair of Alden #8 shell LHS from Andy Roo.. I'm excited..!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pictures speak louder...*

A couple of things from the last LLB promo:

Plus some upgrades and accessories for the "traddest" of laptops:


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

This has been a crazy January. Most of my clothes are 38R and 32/34 waist, from back when I was smoking, not eating and had a great metabolism. This month, I have been on a mission to replace my old, tight J Press suits and jackets with larger sizes. My luck has been astonishing.

Southwick Brown Mini-Herringbone Sack Suit from Conductor on the Exchange. Incredible suit. No alteration needed. 
Southwick Navy Flannel Sack Suit from DogHouse Reilly on the Exchange. Incredible suit. No alteration needed.
Brooks Brothers Green Windowpane Mini Herringbone Sack. From Marshall's--I would never have believed it.
Grey Sack Harris Tweed Herringbone. Coming soon from TonyLumpkin on the Exchange. You all saw this jacket--looks swell.
Brown Tweed Sack. Coming soon from TonyLumpkin on the Exchange. You all saw this jacket--it too looks swell.
Brown Florsheim Imperials--closed lacing, short wings. Sent free from my buddy in California--too small for him. Barely worn at all. Classics.
AE Split Toe Pebble Grain. On sale. My first AEs. 

Other than the Allen Edmonds, I barely paid anything for all of this. The Exchange is just tremendous. What a great feature of this site!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Good to hear!
and if you ever want to get rid of your 38, 32/34 stuff, I'm your man.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Good to hear!
> and if you ever want to get rid of your 38, 32/34 stuff, I'm your man.


 Second priority on those pants!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just snagged these Red Wing 866 9" pull ons! I'm stoked. In '96 I bought a pair of RW pull ons and they are still going. They're beat to hell and on their last leg but still going&#8230;..If I'd taken better care of them they may have been worth sending in for resoling but alas this was pre AAAC. 

So the local RW dealer is closing shop. Sad to see him toss in the towel&#8230;
I've been in and out of the store over the past few days looking through the sparse selection. I was on the fence about another pair of RW lace ups that semi fit me (pretty much the only made in the USA RW close to my size left in the store) but what I really wanted was another pair of pull ons to replace the aforementioned beaters. I was told yesterday that they have nothing in 9.5 D (my size). Today (the last day the doors would be open) I went in b/c the girl I spoke to said she'd cut me a deal on the lace ups. When I got there I asked one last time if she would check the back to see if any 9.5 Ds were hiding. Much to my surprise she emerged with a box. I swear light radiated from inside the box when I opened it. There they were.

Originally she was going to work me a deal of $50 for the other boots so I offered her $50 for these. She accepted without flinching. This makes my 2nd pair of RW boots this month. Both will be worked in.

Regardless whether dress, work, or play...quality footwear is a must.

https://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/866-red-wing-shoes/866-red-wing-mens-9-inch-pull-on-brown

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/dsc06574jg.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/dsc06577c.jpg/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Great boots...both pair! Redwing continues to do it right.  May you long wear them and do so in good health.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

^
Thank you sir.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I finally found a like-new Filson 258 (in green) at my price point on ebay, so I snagged it. Have been using it every day since having received it...it's terrific.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Suede double monks Howard Yount; Alden for J Crew pebbled shortwing bluchers; Red Wing for J.Crew 6" round-toe boot


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Last one


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a pair of these PF flyers (Bob Cousy model) for daily wear (I'm off leather shoes for a while, though I have something special coming at the end of feb to replace another pair). These PF Flyers are really nice -- the details, quality and the fit are worth the upgrade from Chuck Taylors (which are my to-go pair for lifting at the gym).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I have that same pair, Sri.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Got a lapel pin. A very special one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^I have that same pair, Sri.


Awesome! I've been wearing them pretty much everyday for the last 10 days and they are great.



Jovan said:


> Got a lapel pin. A very special one. :icon_smile_big:


That is an great find!


----------

